#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Breakdown to Time

## shawwe

please help me with this one. kindly break it down to time (OL to RN, RN to ML, etc.)

Tracking ID	From Province	To Province	Pick-up Duration	OL Duration	OL to RN Duration	RN Duration	RN to ML Duration	GB to OP Duration	OP Duration	Overall Duration (Days)	Overall Duration (Hours)	SLA Status
HNINJA000214319	ILN	ILN	26.2833333	48.3	5.166666667	1.183333333				6	127	Breach
HNINJA000214319	ILN	ILN	26.2833333			1.183333333	37.2	9.9	25.18333333	6	127	Breach
HNINJA000214319	ILN	ILN	17.8	39.81666667	5.166666667	0.683333334				5	119	Breach
HNINJA000214319	ILN	ILN	17.8			0.683333334	37.65	10.55	24.46666667	5	119	Breach
HNINJA000214319	ILN	ILN	0.25	22.26666667	5.166666667	0.95				5	100	Breach
HNINJA000214319	ILN	ILN	0.25			0.95	37.43333333	10.48333333	23.25	5	100	Breach


thank you

----------


## KOKOSEK

A
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K

*1*
HNINJA000214319 ILN ILN 26.2833333 48.3 5.166666667 1.183333333 6 127 Breach
HNINJA000214319
ILN
ILN
26.2833333
48.3
5.166666667
1.183333333
6
127
Breach

*2*
HNINJA000214319 ILN ILN 26.2833333 1.183333333 37.2 9.9 25.18333333 6 127 Breach
HNINJA000214319
ILN
ILN
26.2833333
1.183333333
37.2
9.9
25.18333333
6
127

*3*
HNINJA000214319 ILN ILN 17.8 39.81666667 5.166666667 0.683333334 5 119 Breach
HNINJA000214319
ILN
ILN
17.8
39.81666667
5.166666667
0.683333334
5
119
Breach

*4*
HNINJA000214319 ILN ILN 17.8 0.683333334 37.65 10.55 24.46666667 5 119 Breach
HNINJA000214319
ILN
ILN
17.8
0.683333334
37.65
10.55
24.46666667
5
119

*5*
HNINJA000214319 ILN ILN 0.25 22.26666667 5.166666667 0.95 5 100 Breach
HNINJA000214319
ILN
ILN
0.25
22.26666667
5.166666667
0.95
5
100
Breach

*6*
HNINJA000214319 ILN ILN 0.25 0.95 37.43333333 10.48333333 23.25 5 100 Breach
HNINJA000214319
ILN
ILN
0.25
0.95
37.43333333
10.48333333
23.25
5
100





Formula in B1:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


drag it right into K and down as long as needed.
I do not clearly see what do you want to display as time, to be honest.

----------

